# code descriptions



## clinicalanalyst (Sep 22, 2008)

can anyone name for me the two types of code descriptions and where is the medical necessity and frequency limitations located and defined

thank you


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 24, 2008)

*Private message*

I sent you a private message
F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

